# Halfords, Sirrus, Subway and Cycle to Work



## gekko (5 Jun 2009)

Hi all - first post on the forum.

The Cycle to Work window has reopened at work and I'm thinking of taking advantage. As a result I've been scouring this forum for advice on the best bike to buy.

The problem is that the scheme where I work only allows you to purchase from Halfords. The general consensus seems to be that Halfords are pretty rubbish and I must say my own experience of the store (mainly to buy car accessories) has been less than positive. In fact, the last time I visited Halfords the young guys in there seemed more interested in testing out the car stereo systems at full blast than helping customers. Slightly intimidating for a female in search of some advice! Anyway, it seems I'm stuck with buying from there and to be honest the choice available seems a bit crappy. 

The two bikes I like the look of so far are the Carrera Subway and the Specialized Sirrus but I'm open-minded. Halfords sells the Subway but not the Sirrus. As well as on-road cycling, I would be looking to use the cycle in the park on slightly gravely surfaces and on towpaths. So I'm looking for something that will be quick but can handle a bit of off-road. I live in London so don't want dropped handlebars as I need to be able to see around me. Where I live (Crystal Palace) is pretty hilly so I'd like something that can handle that adequately.

My budget is around £300 but I'd go up to £400 for the right bike. I haven't cycled for years so don't want to spend a fortune in case it doesn't work out but I do want to get something decent that is comfortable and safe to ride.

So, what do people think? Will Halfords order in a bike I want even if it doesn't normally stock it? Which would be better for my usage needs - the Sirrus or the Subway? Are there any other bikes I should be looking at?

Thanks all!


----------



## The Jogger (5 Jun 2009)

Hi Gekko
Welcome to the forum, I was in a very similar position last year, same as with the C2W scheme, only through Halfords. I decided to go for the Sirrus but miscalculated the size in which I made a mistake and based it on another bike I had tried out. When I got the bike , they said they wouldn't change it for me as they had to source it from outside the company. This means, this year I'll be going for the Sirrus Sport but using the vouchers at somewhere like Condor that also accept the vouchers.

The Subway does get a good write up but I would take it straight to an lbs to have it set up and checked over.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (5 Jun 2009)

The Jogger said:


> The Subway does get a good write up but I would take it straight to an lbs to have it set up and checked over.



from what i've read on here, that's good advice…


----------



## jig-sore (5 Jun 2009)

yes, halfords do "claim" that they can get you just about any bike you want.

there is a website that explains it all somewhere


----------



## gekko (5 Jun 2009)

Thanks for all your advice so far. I've been doing a little more research and am leaning more toward the Specialized Sirrus Sport, just because the reviews seem to be really good. I didn't see a women's version of this bike though. Does it matter or would the men's one be fine? My colleague has a Sirrus and she seems to think it's fine.

Jogger - thanks for the warnings re size. Must admit I'm quite confused by this as it seems to be measured differently by different manufacturers. I measured my inside leg according to this site posted on another thread and I'm 76.5 cm. However, some sizing charts seem to go by height, which doesn't seem very accurate to me as you could have a long upper torso but shorter legs. Most confusing really. Hopefully my Sirrus-owning colleague will remember what size she bought and I can try her's.


----------



## HLaB (5 Jun 2009)

I think the Spesh Vita is the womans version.


----------



## gekko (5 Jun 2009)

I've just found out that the tender for Cycle2work is being renewed at the moment. However, the new scheme won't be in place until Sept/Oct. I was hoping to get a bike for the summer so I don't think I can wait. Even if I apply in this window (got to do it by end of month) I prob won't get my vouchers until mid-late July. 

Apart from Condor and Pearson (in Sutton) does anyone know of any LBSs in London that accept Cycle2work and whether they pass on the 10% admin cost to the customer? To be honest, I may be happier to pay the admin charge as if I buy from Halfords and then have to get it set up elsewhere I'll end up paying more anyway.


----------



## marchammer (5 Jun 2009)

Hi.Like you my wife. was restricted to halfords, but they can get most bikes and my wife got a trek 7.5fx wsd.We picked it up from leisure lakes as they had to supply it.We also spent the rest of the money in leisure lakes.result.Phone halfords on 08450 77 88 50 or email cycle2.work@halfords.co.uk


----------



## Ant (5 Jun 2009)

I bought a Subway 2 from Halfords a few weeks ago and I'm extremely pleased with it. I can do my 13 mile commute to work on it only 10 mins slower than my road bike, so it's pretty nippy on the road, and it's more than capable of light off road too, I've tried that as well  It will also fit mudguards and panniers if needed.

Unfortunately, I have to echo people's sentiments about Halfordfs assembly qualities, my back wheel fell off getting it in to the car and I also had to re-adjust the gears myself. However, I wouldn't let that put you off....seriously  Just give it a good check over in the shop. They are obliged to put anything right, and as long as you've made sure that the wheels, brakes, saddle, headset and gears are OK then it's hardly going to explode on you or anything 

I'm surprised how much I really like my subway.


----------



## Crankarm (6 Jun 2009)

EvansCycles also do C2W. They are also doing their summer clearance sale at the mo but you apparently have to go to Guildford to their main warehouse. Maybe you might get a nice bargain in their shops if they have that sale model in stock in your size. Whilst they're a chain of bike shops based mainly in and all over London they are better than Halfords in that they only do bikes and offer a much wider range of bikes from all the main manufacturers plus all the accessories clothing and luggage. Having such a large stock of bikes they are more likely to have a women specific frame in your size. Condor are probably the best and do C2W but are a tad more expensive. My road training bikes come from Condor. You get what you pay for though. I have bought several bikes from both and have had good experiences each time. My Specialised Sirrus Sport came from Evans in Holborn. It has been excellent and the service was good. My Kona Kula which I bought last Autumn also came from Evans. I wanted to do C2W but my then company were being too difficult, so I bought on my own in Evans end of summer autumn sale saving £175 compared to purchasing through C2W and I got it on a 6 months interest free deal as well. Cheaper than C2W in the end. Don't let the tail wag the dog.


----------



## gekko (8 Jun 2009)

Thanks for all your advice guys. Crankarm - Evans Cycles do Ride2Work but I can't find anything to say that they take Cycle2Work vouchers as well, are you sure about this?

Ant - your Halfords experience sounds shocking. Imagine if you'd been cycling along a main road when that happened!


----------



## Crankarm (8 Jun 2009)

gekko said:


> Thanks for all your advice guys. Crankarm - Evans Cycles do Ride2Work but I can't find anything to say that they take Cycle2Work vouchers as well, are you sure about this?



I would give them a call or a visit.


----------



## gekko (9 Jun 2009)

Will do thanks.


----------



## Bman (10 Jun 2009)

My employer has just announced this. We are also restricted to Halfrauds 

Do they even offer bikes anywhere near a grand?


----------



## The Jogger (10 Jun 2009)

Bongman, you used that word, the F word, Crankie will be after ya


----------



## Bman (10 Jun 2009)

I dont know how this scheme differes from employer to employer, so I wont post too much information just yet. 

But as far as me and my colleagues have worked out, its not worth it. 

We loan the bike from the company for a year, then have to pay for it! We have no idea how much we will be charged for the bike in the end either. "a fair market value" could be anything. As if it was brand new? Second hand? We dont know.

With the information we have been provided it seems like it could cost more than buying it outright.


----------



## The Jogger (10 Jun 2009)

At the end of the year we get charged twenty quid, no matter how much you pay for it.....


----------



## ianrauk (10 Jun 2009)

The company pays for the bike, you pay them back in monthly instalments. Which comes out of your wages before tax, so you couls be saving up to 40% on the shop price. a fair market value, C2W site recommends 5%.



Bongman said:


> I dont know how this scheme differes from employer to employer, so I wont post too much information just yet.
> 
> But as far as me and my colleagues have worked out, its not worth it.
> 
> ...


----------



## auckland27 (10 Jun 2009)

Have done c2w twice now.

Unless its changed in the last 12 months Halfords will source pretty much any 2009 bike up to the value of £1000. I got a Marin using the scheme and was told by their helpline that they could either get one delivered to one of their stores or I could use one of their approved non-Halfords stockists - so I went to On Your Bike in London Bridge who happily accept the Halfords vouchers.

I've now officially been told I'll be able to buy the bike off the firm in another 12 months time for £10.

The Evans scheme which is more flexible in some respects - you can top up over the maximum £1000 voucher limit and can take advantage of sale discounts which I don't believe Halfords will let you do. They seemed more reluctant to let you order outside their, admittedly more extensive, standard range than Halfords. As I got the cycling bug after buying the Marin I used this to upgrade it to a Bianchi 928 C2C. Ebay then helped me get rid of the Marin for more than I actually ended up paying for it....

The 2 companies' schemes are completely seperate and I don't think Halfords will take Evans's vouchers or vice versa.

Hope this helps


----------



## Bman (10 Jun 2009)

The Jogger said:


> Bongman, you used that word, the F word, Crankie will be after ya



Ive already got a problem with my bottom bracket!, I dont wanna p1ss off Crankarm too! 

Anyway, thanks for the replies, Ive queried the final cost of the bike with my employer. I eagerly await the reply.

I did assume Hal*fords *only stocked a limited range. I will take your advice if I get the answer (from my employer) that im looking for.


----------



## gekko (11 Jun 2009)

Hi auckland27 - thanks for the heads up about On Your Bike taking the Halfords vouchers. Which Marin did you buy? What did you think of it? A friend has the San Rafael so I'm getting her advice too. I'm after something that can cope with fine gravel as well as tarmac. Thanks.


----------



## trsleigh (11 Jun 2009)

> They can't get Brompton though. Apparently they bought one on the grey market to give someone on C2W, and Brompton weren't too happy about it.



I got a Brommie in Nov 2005 via Halfords on the C2W scheme. As I recall there did seem to be a few problems, the first time it was delivered the couriers had broken the rear rack for example. I contacted Brompton at some stage in the process & they didn't seem to be too happy about the arrangement. 

However, I've just heard today that our C2W scheme ( via Halfords ) is restaring next week. On the n+1 principle I'll soon find out if Halfords can still get Bromptons. Watch this space.


----------



## Daisymolly (11 Jun 2009)

Ant said:


> I bought a Subway 2 from Halfords a few weeks ago and I'm extremely pleased with it. I can do my 13 mile commute to work on it only 10 mins slower than my road bike, so it's pretty nippy on the road, and it's more than capable of light off road too, I've tried that as well  It will also fit mudguards and panniers if needed.
> 
> Unfortunately, I have to echo people's sentiments about Halfordfs assembly qualities, my back wheel fell off getting it in to the car and I also had to re-adjust the gears myself. However, I wouldn't let that put you off....seriously  Just give it a good check over in the shop. They are obliged to put anything right, and as long as you've made sure that the wheels, brakes, saddle, headset and gears are OK then it's hardly going to explode on you or anything
> 
> I'm surprised how much I really like my subway.



Hey! First post & just had to comment about Halfords, got a GT Agressor XC 2 from them last year & they didn't adjust the gears properly...net result was chain slipping off chain ring as I changed gears throwing my weight forward & me over the handlebars straight on to tarmac, still got the nasty 2 inch circular scars on one elbow & one knee!!


----------



## Bman (11 Jun 2009)

Ooh Unlucky! 

Welcome to the forum though! 

Im sure your doing this already, but I would try not to change gear while pedaling hard. Rotate slowly until your in the right gear, then pedal to your heart's content. 

If its really problematic, think about taking it back to Halfords (gear cables are known to stretch in their early life and need adjusting). Or if you think your up to it :

http://bicycletutor.com/adjust-front-derailer/


----------



## Bman (11 Jun 2009)

I almost forgot. I have a reply from my employer. They say they dont "usually" charge more than 10% of the original value. Something to do with tax restrictions. So It could be worth it after all!


----------



## gekko (12 Jun 2009)

I'm taking a little trip down to Pearson in Sutton tomorrow morning as they take the Halfords vouchers and sell Specialized and Trek, the two makes I'm most interested in. 

For reference, they won't honour the additional 10% off accessories that you sometimes get with the Halfords vouchers (not surprising really as there is no benefit to them) but they don't pass the 10% admin charge onto the customer like some stores do.

Will report back but hoping to pretty much make a decision as need to apply for my voucher next week.


----------



## Daisymolly (12 Jun 2009)

Bongman said:


> Ooh Unlucky!
> 
> Welcome to the forum though!
> 
> ...



Thanks for the welcome  It gets better, before I could take it back to Halfords some lowlife helped themself to my bike from the landing right outside my flat-cut the two locks on it!!! ah well, silver lining was that the insurance company replaced it, new one runs much more smoothly...especially after I took it straight to my lbs to have set up properly To get back on topic though, I have to say Halfords were very easy to deal with on the cycle to work scheme!


----------



## gekko (14 Jun 2009)

Just a quick update on this. We went to Pearson in Sutton yesterday where the guy was extremely helpful and spent quite a long time with us choosing bikes. I've ordered a Specialized Crosstrail Sport and my partner ordered a Trek 7200, both at £400 with £100 of accessories each. Just have to apply for the vouchers now. As we want bikes that are good for gravelly trails and towpaths the guy in the shop steered us away from the Sirrus and even the Globe. Obviously the Crosstrail won't be as fast but I'm sure it will be sufficient for my current needs.


----------



## The Jogger (14 Jun 2009)

gekko, that looks a cracking bike, how long before you get it. I might pop in there with my vouchers or even before I get them as they seem to order the bike before you even get the vouchers, excellent.


----------



## gekko (14 Jun 2009)

Now I know the amount, I will fill in the form for the vouchers tomorrow - the deadline is 30th June after which they'll process them. Apparently I should get my vouchers through roundabout the following payday, which will be 15th July. Such a pain having to wait a month; I was chomping at the bit today as the weather is lovely and Crystal Palace park was calling me. I had to make do with walking round it instead though!

Pearson were happy to put the order through for the bikes whilst we wait for our vouchers. We had to pay a 10% deposit, which they'll refund to us when we pick the bikes up.


----------

